# wie/wo werden custom muster gespeichert?



## shithead (6. April 2002)

hi, naja ich hab viele eigene muste .. nur mir isses schonmal passiert das sich ps6 nach nem absturz vollkommen resetet hat .. und alle muster warn weg, da ich die meisten nur als muster gespeichert hab und net nochmal als psd. nun die frage, gibts ne extra datei für die custom muster? oder wie werden die gespeichert, weil die files im ordner "muster" sind zu klein, als das sie meine muster enthalten könnten, denke ich jedenfalls.

thx und cya


----------



## Xenius (6. April 2002)

Alles unter:

C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop 6.0\Vorgaben

in deinem Fall:

C:\Programme\Adobe\Photoshop 6.0\Vorgaben\Muster

Wobei C natürlich wie immer für die Rootpartition steht. (oder eben für die, auf welcher PS installiert wurde)


----------



## shithead (6. April 2002)

thx würde dich gerne bewerten .. wenn ich wüsste wie ^^
cya


----------



## Xenius (6. April 2002)

Keine Ahnung, frag mich nicht...
/me weis des auch nicht   
Hauptsache dir ist geholfen


----------

